# Home Made Foam Saw (scroll saw)



## titleist1 (Oct 31, 2016)

...
.................


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

titleist1 said:


> I have to ask the dumb question...what is the 12V adapter for? I assume it is doing something to the guitar string to make it cut rather than just pulling the foam past the guitar string as a slicer???


Not a dumb question at all. If you look at the top video you can see before and after I've turned it on. The guitar string won't slice anything but butter if it isn't on. 
The 12v adapter is split so that it makes contact with the string below the cutting deck as well as the switch which connects to the brass bolt. Once the switch is flipped and the circuit is complete it heats up the string which _only then_ lets it cut the foam. Once you flip the switch back to the off position it cools within a second or two so that it can be handled again. 

I can take more pictures when I get home so you can see the actual setup better.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

That's really great. I especially like the cleanliness of the cut, oh and the lack of debris, oh and the lack of noise! Nice job!


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

FatRanza said:


> That's really great. I especially like the cleanliness of the cut, oh and the lack of debris, oh and the lack of noise! Nice job!


Thanks! It's especially great at reducing the snow from EPS foam. If you've ever worked with it you know what a _freakin mess_ that stuff makes when you try to cut it using conventional methods.


----------

